# cutler......



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

just a thought to toss out there. I think cutler could become better and a more consistent place to hunt if there was some kind of rest area for the birds. I know that is next to impossible of happening with the many factors surrounding that body of water but i think it could really use some kind of rest area to keep the birds around longer. Any thoughts?


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

Ive only been there once. But Ive heard the same thing about the birds not sticking around too long. I know that there are some bigger ponds on the more northern side they could probably use for a rest pond or two. They also have a outfitter club, for pheasants I think, not sure if they own any of the water and keep it closed to public.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Cutler is privately owned. They have tried for years (like 30)to make a rest area and can't make anyone happy. 

In my opinion it will never happen. To many hands in the kettle so to speak.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The Logan sewer ponds kind of act as a rest area even though they are a couple miles away. But you are right, birds quickly learn to avoid flying anywhere near the main marsh after they been here a day or two. With no northern storms pushing in new birds, the last couple of weeks have been particularly slow out there.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I think the main reason that there is no rest pond is that it would be impossible to patrol unless Pacificorp had a dedicated person to make sure no one broke the rules. Unless you had someone patrolling it I think the temptation to shoot up the rest pond would be too great for some folks.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> I think the main reason that there is no rest pond is that it would be impossible to patrol unless Pacificorp had a dedicated person to make sure no one broke the rules. Unless you had someone patrolling it I think the temptation to shoot up the rest pond would be too great for some folks.


You got that right. Just look at all the complaints about late shooters, garbage dumpers, hunters sky busting other hunters decoy spreads, crowding other hunters, etc. There is no way to prevent these same folks from busting a rest area unless it is intensely patrolled. And the chance that Pacificorp will do that is slim and none. But hey Sprig, it's an admirable idea.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah, i know its a pipe dream but i would like that place to get better. i know with all the fishing, boating and other stuff that goes on it would be hard if not impossible to keep people out of a rest area but i would like to see some kind of help given to cutler for the duck hunters and waterfowl on that lake. it has so much potential but i think it falls short of what it could be because the birds dont have any place to hang out on and get away from all the boats for a while. i am a boater that uses cutler a lot during the year and i would love to see a small section dedicated for a rest area. i think it has helped farmington bay and it would definitely help cutler but being owned by pacificorp does make it a unique situation to deal with on this. but hey, i am one that believes there is always a solution if people dont give up and keep working at it and keep tossing ideas around so that is why i brought it up.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Kevin D said:


> The Logan sewer ponds kind of act as a rest area even though they are a couple miles away. But you are right, birds quickly learn to avoid flying anywhere near the main marsh after they been here a day or two. With no northern storms pushing in new birds, the last couple of weeks have been particularly slow out there.


+1 on the sewer ponds! Plenty of resting area there. Also I would like to see them shut it down to the water ski crowd. Usually not sking durring the season unless really warm fall but I thilnk it raises heck with the nesting geese.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

BigMac said:


> Also I would like to see them shut it down to the water ski crowd. Usually not sking durring the season unless really warm fall but I thilnk it raises heck with the nesting geese.


so would i. cant we have one body of water fishermen dont have to dodge water skis and jet skis in this state


----------



## Big_Riggs (Feb 8, 2012)

mmunson said:


> They also have a outfitter club, for pheasants I think, not sure if they own any of the water and keep it closed to public.


Muddy Road Outfitters is the place in benson Jim Waterson is the owner he is my brother in laws father and most of his land is on the water front.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Call them in, if they are skiing during that time it's no wake from 3rd weekend in sept until late spring. Cutler is getting hammered this year. Way too much pressure for the limited number of birds.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> cant we have one body of water fishermen dont have to dodge water skis and jet skis in this state


We have one. It's called Porcupine and its wakeless according to the sign posted at the dam. It's very nice going up there to catch kokanee and never seeing a wake. And I caught a very respectable brown up there this past summer.


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

Big_Riggs said:


> mmunson said:
> 
> 
> > They also have a outfitter club, for pheasants I think, not sure if they own any of the water and keep it closed to public.
> ...


So you will be able to set us up with permission to hunt his land...?


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I was up to muddy road outfitters this summer and they are really nice people. We rented canoes from them and took my boys out. I talked to him about coming up and doing some waterfowl hunting and he didn't seam interested. I even told him I would pay for tress pass fees but he just said that I would be fighting for some space because there are public launch areas where people come up and hunt by their home and property. I know that they run a good pheasant operation as my cousin has hunted there several times before. Good luck getting on at their property. There are some really great spots that one could set up and if you can get on the land there might even be some good goose shooting.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

dubob said:


> Sprig Kennels said:
> 
> 
> > cant we have one body of water fishermen dont have to dodge water skis and jet skis in this state
> ...


ok, 2 bodies of water. one for trout and one for warm water fishing which i do 95% of the time. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

I have never fished porcuipine. I tend to chase those bass and catfish more than trout although i do love me some browns from the river. 8)


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

bearhntr said:


> I even told him I would pay for tress pass fees but he just said that I would be fighting for some space because there are public launch areas where people come up and hunt by their home and property.


 Benson marina is a short boat ride from their place so i am sure he gets a lot of people hunting the lake near his place.


----------



## Big_Riggs (Feb 8, 2012)

mmunson said:


> Big_Riggs said:
> 
> 
> > mmunson said:
> ...


I wish we usualy hunt opener and maybee a few weekends a year i 
have permision but we never get up there on a weekend or weekday when my brother in law is free to hunt and they are not booked up with hunters


----------



## Big_Riggs (Feb 8, 2012)

They built a new house on the lake and they do get alot of hunters close by. that is probably why he was hesatant


----------

